

"I’m starting another content company, and I plan to make a fortune" - kerno
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/04/im-starting-another-content-company-and-i-plan-to-make-a-fortune/

======
kevbam
Anyone here making money from a content website? I have often thought of
starting one, but I am unsure whether or not they could be profitable?

